# Overheating Garage



## wheelman (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm new to this forum and need some advice, tips, tricks, etc.  We built a new home last summer and moved in Oct. 1 so this is our first summer.  My garage is about 22x22.  The contractor insulated the outside walls as well as the wall between the living area and garage.  I paid extra to have the insulation contractor to come back and insulate under the floored area of the garage attic as well as around the perimeter of the garage attic.  As best I can tell, he did a good job and the attic is well insulated.  I also installed an insulated garage door.  There is no HVAC in the garage.  The problem is that for the last month, it hasn't been less than 90 degrees in my garage.  The fridge and freezer out there are working overtime.  I can't afford to leave the garage door up 24/7.  I don't know if an attic fan would make any difference.  I can't figure out how to vent it with the insulated overhead door.......

Any suggestions?

Thanks!

Hal


----------



## CraigFL (Aug 10, 2006)

When you have a garage that has excellent insulation, it's summer and you have two significant heat sources inside of it -- the fridge & the freezer, it will get hot in there. It sounds like you're on the right track with installing an attic fan(like a whole house fan...).


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 10, 2006)

Can you install a side vent fan so you don't breach a fire wall at the attic or living space?
What about window's? Can you put a fan in one?

Your fan can also be thermostatically controlled to only go on when it gets to a set temperature.

That's what I would do.


----------



## wheelman (Aug 11, 2006)

Well, herein lies the problem, no windows, no doors, except one going into the house and the overhead door.  Hmmm, must be insulated pretty good, huh?  I was so concerned about having a garage that stayed warm in the winter (at my previous residence, the temp would drop below freezing on occasion, playing havoc with my paint, laswn chemicals, stuff, etc.) and it never crossed my mind that I was building a summer time oven!  The attic pull down is in the garage, I've considered opening it up, but I think more heat would come in from the attic!  

Attic fan and leave the pull down open a bit might help, whaddaya think?

Thanks again!!


----------



## Square Eye (Aug 11, 2006)

You will have to have a fresh air source for the fan to draw from.

I am stumped on this one also.


----------



## Hube (Aug 11, 2006)

Insulation works BOTH ways. It helps keep the cold out in the Winter, and also helps keep the heat out in the Summer. make sure that the overhead ceiling( "attic ")area has ample soffit and ridge ventilation.This is very important.
 NOTE; A garage of that size,being well insulated,etc, also with an insulated door should be approx 74 degrees maximum, even with an out side temperature in the high 80-90 range.
BUT, with a fridge and freezer running fullblast, emitting this unwanted HEAT,then in no way could you expect any cooler temps than what your seeing now.
 Get these heat producing appliances out of there and you will be fine without doing anything more to this structure.
but if you continue to keep them opereating them in this garage, then the only way is to install an $$$$ "thru the wall" A/C unit and pay out more $$$$$ for electricity, but then at least your garage will be a lot cooler.Keep in mind tho', that whatever way you decide, you still need these soffit and ridge vents.

Your decision.


----------



## asbestos (Aug 12, 2006)

I would be concerned about the lack of ventalation in the garage. when you start the car you want some circulation in there to get the CO out


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 12, 2006)

Another good point for using the fan.


----------



## Hube (Aug 12, 2006)

Never, never run your car engine in a enclosed garage. THAT'S WHY MOST AUTO REPAIR GARAGES HAVE FLEXIBLE EXHAUST PIPE EXTENSIONS HOOKED UP TO THE OUTSIDE WHENEVER THEY NEED TO RUN THE ENGINE.
*************************************

I would hope that most sane people would first open their garage door ,get in the car and start it,and then IMMEDIATELY drive it OUT of the garage to warm the engine up,and CLOSE the garage door.
 That's the common sense approach,even with or without an exhaust fan installed.


----------



## wheelman (Aug 15, 2006)

Well, I built the garage with the freezer and fridge in mind, just didn't consider the heat load that they would add.  Recent nights have dipped into the 70's but the garage is still 89-91 in the mornings.  Gotta find some way to vent it.  I was looking at portable air conditioners, but again, they have to have a vent, don't they?  Anybody mount a fan over the pull down opening?  Any ideas on that?  

BTW, the garage door always goes up before the engine starts.....

Thanks again!

Hal


----------



## Hube (Aug 15, 2006)

If your determined to keep these 'heat emitting' appliances in the garage, why not just install an window type (thru wall)air conditioner.
Set it to whatever garage temp you desire and thats it.
Sure, it's going to use a bit of extra electricity, but at least the garage will be cooler.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Aug 17, 2006)

Hube said:
			
		

> If your determined to keep these 'heat emitting' appliances in the garage, why not just install an window type (thru wall)air conditioner.
> Set it to whatever garage temp you desire and thats it.
> Sure, it's going to use a bit of extra electricity, but at least the garage will be cooler.


*This is exactly what I would do ifI was in this situation*


----------



## bethany14 (Sep 14, 2006)

How about an exhaust fan behind the fridge?


----------



## rabadger (Oct 10, 2006)

It is not going to cost that much to heat the garage.  A garage should only be heated to about 50 degrees.  If I were to cool a garage I would only cool it to about 80 degrees.

In order to do this correctly you have to perform load calculations to determine what equipment would be the choice.


----------



## JoulesWinfield (Dec 20, 2006)

Cant you just get a cheap window from a Home Depot or something.
Then just a fan would get a bunch of that heat out.

You are going to have to put some kind of hole some where to get some air movement. Either vent/fan or A/C unit.

At least with a window(s) you get the added benefit if daylight and ventilation.


----------

